# Christine Press ESPN article



## NoGoal (Jul 16, 2016)

Great article on Christine Press.  I love that her mom only watched Pele videos to help develop her game.  
http://espn.go.com/espnw/sports/article/16393285/uswnt-striker-christen-press-talks-body-made-soccer-espn-body-issue


----------



## CaliKlines (Jul 16, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Great article on Christine Press.  I love that her mom only watched Pele videos to help develop her game.
> http://espn.go.com/espnw/sports/article/16393285/uswnt-striker-christen-press-talks-body-made-soccer-espn-body-issue


Thank You NG. Much appreciated.


----------



## Nicole13 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

